# New to Sausages. Want to smoke a Kielbasa



## quagmire38

hello Everyone. I want to smoke a kielbasa. This kielbasa will be store (regular supermarket). What temps should I smoke them and for how long?

I feel bad asking because i have researched this and saw all the beautifully homemade sausages and hear i am asking about store brought kielbasa.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bratrules

Since that sausage is already cooked all you really need to is heat it up so you can smoke it at 225 for about 30 mins. assuming its already cooked or are you starting with raw store bought kielbasa?


----------



## SmokinAl

If it is ready to eat. I would smoke it at 200 for a couple of hours to get more smoke on it.


----------



## boykjo

if it is fresh kielbasa (no cure)  here is a link.... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/107588/questions-about-smoking-fresh-sausage

For cured sausage Like hillshire farms its just heat and serve. You can smoke it but I dont see the point........

joe


----------



## mballi3011

Well it sounds like you are using some store bought sausage. I'm kinda with Joe and say WHY ??? You won't add much flavor with heating it in your smoker. Go ahead and smoke it / re-heat it to about 140° or so.


----------



## laszlo

I think, I know where is he coming from - store bought kielbasa probably doesn't have the smoky flavor. I used to do it with store bought sausage - which was OK taste and texture wise, but even though it says it was smoked, it certainly didn't spent much time in the smoker. So when I was smoking my bacon I used to add these sausages on the top rack to soak a bit of smoke.

I cold smoke bacon using AMNS dust burner, usually for 48 hours non stop, temperatures are kept below 100. Sausage taste definitely improves, nice and smoky although you have to expect some shrinkage and generally drier texture.

Nowhere near homemade stuff, it won't turn into your best sausage ever eaten, but always better than before.


----------



## meateater

Quagmire38 said:


> hello Everyone. I want to smoke a kielbasa. This kielbasa will be store (regular supermarket). What temps should I smoke them and for how long?
> 
> I feel bad asking because i have researched this and saw all the beautifully homemade sausages and hear i am asking about store brought kielbasa.
> 
> Thanks for any help.




Sounds like you are buying hillshire farm or some other packaged cooked sausage. I would just smoke it till it about 140 and serve, go by temp and not time, that's the correct way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Don't forget the qview


----------

